# GEICO Launches Commercial Rideshare Policy in MD/VA



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

"The rideshare commercial auto policy was launched in Virginia in January and will launch in Maryland in March. The annual policy covers personal and commercial use at an affordable price and addresses concerns from drivers engaged in ridesharing about the future of their personal insurance coverage as well as the level of coverage provided during trips."

Use referral code 111149 if calling by phone 1-866-509-9444

https://www.geico.com/getaquote/commercial/


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

Just got quoted over the phone for $1800/year, which is an extra $100 a month over my personal insurance. For peace of mind, I'll take it.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

USAA stated that they cover your car as normal 'personal use' until you pick up an Uber passenger and after you end the trip (via the app) and drop them off at their destination.

They are "working on" a more comprehensive policy that will be available in a few months.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> "The rideshare commercial auto policy was launched in Virginia in January and will launch in Maryland in March. The annual policy covers personal and commercial use at an affordable price and addresses concerns from drivers engaged in ridesharing about the future of their personal insurance coverage as well as the level of coverage provided during trips."
> 
> Use referral code 111149 if calling by phone 1-866-509-9444
> 
> https://www.geico.com/getaquote/commercial/


Thanks for posting this. Great to know that it is coming. I don't think this business is worth the risk if you are not fully covered by your own policy.


----------

